# HDTV on my computer



## pjvenz (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, looking to see if I can get HDTV through my computer. I am connected to the cable companies high speed internet. Which is the same line as our TV's. Is it possible? If it is do I need a converter or pci card? Is it possible to do this without going to the cable co.? If it is can I also connect another hdtv? I'm sure someone has the solution. Share please. Thanks
P4p800-e deluxe, Intel 3.4EE, ATI Radeon 1600 256mb, 600 watt sigma shark psu, 250 gig seagate and 75 gig maxtor hd, 2.5 gig kingston Hyperx 3200 memory.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi pjvenz


It all depends on how you want to set up your system. If you are planning to use your t.v as a monitor or vice versa, you will have to consult your t.v's manual and look up the specs for it to see if it is supported. Another thing that has to be taken into consideration is how do you want to connect to the internet. Do you want to connect through your t.v or through the computer ? This will depend largely on your service provider ability to provide support, or you can take an alternative route by installing a PCI card to your computer such as WIN TV ( this is an arbitrary example) and then hook up your t.v via coaxial cable. There are many methods available, you will have to decide which one is right for you.


----------



## pjvenz (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you Octaneman.... Right now I'm on high-speed internet with cable. I would like to use my computer as the base for hdtv then connect to the LG 37" 1080pi TV. My monitor is Benq 24" 1080i w/hdmi so I believe it can be done though a good pci card. Please elaborate if possible and what equipment is necessary. Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Most newer computers have duel hdmi ports already installed, you can run a second hdmi cable through the second port and then hook it up to your t.v. Then you will have to adjust your settings from the computer software or your t.v. I will suggest that you search the Home Theater or Video Card support section in the Tech Support forums, there are experts there who can advise you far better on what you need for your particular system. 

Good luck !


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you just have internet with your ISP then they likely placed filters on the line to block out the other frequencies. I know the company I work for does that.


----------

